# Dating Stanley no. 45 combination plane



## Crg (Oct 16, 2017)

I need help dating this Stanley no. 45. I picked this one up on eBay last week for $30. I believe it's a late 1890's model, but can't nail down the exact type. It has the floral design on the main body, is nickel plated, the knob is located on the main body, and has a metal fence. It also doesn't have the cutter adjustment. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Have you checked the type studies?

Mosquito is our resident expert.


----------



## Crg (Oct 16, 2017)

I have looked at the type studies. I'm now about 99% sure this is a type 4 (1890-1892).


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Awesome. Do you have cutters?


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

Type 4 would be accurate 

Easiest way to tell on type 4, like the type studies point out, is nickel plated (first type with it), and no cutter depth adjustment (last type with out it). Looks in pretty decent shape.


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

The 45's with the floral design pattern are the earlier ones. You can also tell by the placement of the knob the early ones are on the main frame.

This link tell you everything you need to know


----------



## Crg (Oct 16, 2017)

I only have a 3/16" wide straight cutter…


----------



## GlenintheNorth (Dec 6, 2016)

After reading the title my first thought was to buy it flowers and talk sweetly to it, then take it to dinner and a romantic comedy.


----------



## Just_Iain (Apr 5, 2017)

> After reading the title my first thought was to buy it flowers and talk sweetly to it, then take it to dinner and a romantic comedy.
> 
> - GlenintheNorth


Well said!


----------

